# "off-grid" Telephone and Internet



## Salmonberry (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed at length, but I am unable to find it:

My husband and I will be moving off-grid at the end of this summer. We have a very rough idea of what we could use for phone and internet and it mostly revolves around a cell phone with booster that may work for our area and voice messaging. I understand that there is also an option for satelite, but know nothing about it. Any ideas about what directions I should further investigate. (Background: We live in Alaska, but are not off the road system, just off grid. A cell phone will function out here only with a booster. We will have a hybrid power system including a diesel genset, solar, and possibly wind for winter as the sun is not high enough then to do us any good). :help: 

Thanx
Salmonberry


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Starband and DirectTV both offer two way satellite for internet. I don't know if you can get phone over that (I think probably not). We had the Starband version for 2 years and its adequate. The download speeds for large files were fine, browsing the web was really little better than a dialup because the the time delays in sending signals up to sattilites that are 20K miles up. Sending files up (like sending out emails) was slow -- sometimes very slow.

Someplaces now get wireless internet (ie from a radio tower). This is what we are on now, and its much better (and cheaper) than the Starband was. I believe that you can get phone service over this as well. I would check and see if this is available where you are going.

Gary


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

We have Starband, with Dish TV horns installed on the Starband dish, so we get both internet and tv from the one dish. The internet is WAY faster than dialup, TV only goes out when several inches of snow on the dish (put it at ground level for easy cleanoff).

Anyone who had poor internet probably had the dish installed poorly. They are MUCH more sensitive to aiming problems than if used just for tv. Ours was installed 18 months ago, and with lots of high winds, still is just fine.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Go digital phone and internet.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

I think you'll find that satellite delivered services are limited in Alaska.

Even if available the look angle of the dish will be right at the southeren horizon so the site has to have a clear view to the south from the dish loacation. Trees count as blockages.

The good news is there is a satellite delivered internet service for part of the state.


----------



## Salmonberry (Mar 1, 2006)

Should I just ask my cell phone company? Or is there a specific company to go through? Does it cost the same as cell phones. I imagine it's just like having a land line dial-up in that I can use it for a phone number as well. Anybody out there use both in that way?


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

StarBand offers internet (starband.com) and Vonage (vonage.com) is one of the larger voice over IP (telephone) companies. Check out their web sites. 

Once again don't count on satellite without a site survey.


----------



## Janon (Aug 25, 2002)

VOIP (voice over IP) telephone may not work with satellite internet - the latency (like a delay) may be too high. I would check the Vonage website for these details.

cheers,


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

I have sprint wireless internet. Unlimited net for $60/month. Love it no more land lines. It plugs in the side of computer. If cell is weak it may not work. Speed here in the country is the same as good dial up. I think it is faster in citys. See what others are using in that area.


----------



## cruiser3006 (May 10, 2005)

I had satellite TV with Directv for several years (in Alaska S.E.) with no problems other than occasional snow buildup. Excellent reception and reliability. I also had cell phone service with cellular one. only thing I needed to do was purchase an extra phone antenna to mount on truck and another for roof of house, plugged into phone and had full signal. I lived off grid and still had many conveniences ie. TV, phone, washer/dryer, refrig/freezer, etc.
Internet and satellite TV and cell phone services are available all the way up to the artic circle.


----------



## afrikaner (Sep 5, 2005)

idahodave said:


> StarBand offers internet (starband.com) and Vonage (vonage.com) is one of the larger voice over IP (telephone) companies. Check out their web sites.
> 
> Once again don't count on satellite without a site survey.


I agree with this. I don't have sattelite internet, but I do ave vonage and it is great!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My guess is that in this point and time, satellite is probably your best if not only option, depending on the remoteness of your location. We've had Direcway for 4 years now, had in on the farm as we were too remote for anything else, moved it to a tripod system when we went fulltime in our RV. It runs fine off of solar or a generator.

VOIP works, but just barely over satellite, due to the latency. Until such time as wireless is available everywhere, satellite is your best bet.


----------

